# Study when you like



## Inglip

I am reading a chapter on Kung, it explains that it is for things in the future, it means both _*if *_ and *when. *

Then, the book asks me to translate the following two sentences, from English to tagalog.

1. I will study tagalog when you like
2. I will study tagalog if you like.

This was my attempt:

Magaaral ako ng tagalog kung gusto mo

I wouldn't be able to say if that was supposed to be 1. or 2. because I can not think of a difference in the translation.

I am wondering if it was a 'trick' question.

What is the correct answer?


----------



## DotterKat

"I will study tagalog *when* you like" implies that you will learn the language at a specific or general time of the other person's choosing (whenever it suits them for you to start learning the language, for whatever reason) and therefore a translation would be something like:  Mag-aaral ako ng Tagalog *kung kailan* mo gusto.

"I will study Tagalog* if *you like" means that you will learn the language simply to please the other person without specific regard to when that learning should occur. This is then the case when your translation is appropriate: Mag-aaral ako ng Tagalog *kung* gusto mo.


----------



## Inglip

Ahh ok.

'Kung kailan' never came to my mind haha. ok thanks


----------



## mataripis

Inglip said:


> I am reading a chapter on Kung, it explains that it is for things in the future, it means both _*if *_ and *when. *
> 
> Then, the book asks me to translate the following two sentences, from English to tagalog.
> 
> 1. I will study tagalog when you like
> 2. I will study tagalog if you like.
> 
> This was my attempt:
> 
> Magaaral ako ng tagalog kung gusto mo
> 
> I wouldn't be able to say if that was supposed to be 1. or 2. because I can not think of a difference in the translation.
> 
> I am wondering if it was a 'trick' question.
> 
> What is the correct answer?


1.) I will study Tagalog when you like= Mag aaral ako ng Tagalog (Ka)pag gusto mo.  2.) I will study Tagalog if you like.= Mag aaral ako ng Tagalog kung gusto mo.


----------

